
High stakes if Apple e-books antitrust case goes to trial - apress
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/02/13/us-usa-apple-ebooks-idUSBRE91C0PN20130213
======
apress
Actually, the monetary stakes discussed ($200 million a year for a couple of
years) are peanuts to Apple, not even a blip. The real battle is over their
freedom to engage in these sorts of business dealings to enter new markets and
beat down incumbents.

